# Bagger Blades



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am having my 3 bin bagger plugging this year. I assume it is because I put the new gator blades on for mowing. What is the best blades to use for bagging? I have a 54" deck


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

My manual says part# 187256 Bagging blade which is a high lift blade the place in the link below is where I get mine they are much cheaper than sears. Just put the part# in the search box they show them for $10.99 each.


http://www.mymowerparts.com/quick_search.php


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yes use high lift blades, do not use mulching blades.


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, I kinda thought that was the problem


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

That is a good price thanks.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

mkinsey7 said:


> That is a good price thanks.




Your Welcome. I have 3 sets of them I bought from that site, and they work very well bagging, and throwing.


----------

